# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Real-time emotional intelligence, Cogito Corporation Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cogito Corporation Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Make an emotional connection with every customer - Cogito dialog overview

Published on Mar 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cogito raises $20 million to grow its emotion detection AI"

by Khari Johnson
September 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Conversational AI Based On Nonverbal Cues Can Be More Effective"

by Jun Wu
October 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cogito raises $25 million to analyze phone calls with AI"

by Kyle Wiggers
November 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Cogito Announces The AI Coaching System for the Enterprise"
Powered by Signal-Based Machine Learning, Cogito measures and guides behavior across thousands of call center agents

December 9, 2020

----------

